# Hatchery Creek (Kentucky) outing



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Late this spring, our family was discussing a possible Mammoth Cave long weekend trip. I won't lie, what sold me was seeing that it would put us somewhat close to Hatchery Creek. I remembered reading about it several years ago, and I had seen fishing acquaintances post about fishing it in the past. For those that don't know, it's a man-made trout stream that flows about a mile from Wolf Creek Dam below Lake Cumberland and connects into the Cumberland River. My plan was to hike down the stream a ways into the C&R section and fish my way back up to the put-and-take section. This plan, though, would be derailed. I woke up an hour before my 5:30AM alarm due to what is seen here.










It was POURING rain. To be perfectly honest, I considered not going. My rain gear was back in Ohio, but I rolled the dice because I didn't know when I'd ever be back in the area. 










I had never fished in rain this severe. It made knot tying difficult. My glasses were getting wet and it was also hard to see. To start the morning, I fished a dry/dropper with a Bionic Ant and a purple zebra midge dropper. I rolled a fish on the midge and caught a few small trout on the ant...when I could see it. Seeing the dry was very tough. 










When I could see the fly, I could see I was getting a lot of looks and not a lot of takes. Lots of refusals. I switched to a nymph rig with a #14 guide's choice hare's ear as the anchor with a #14 olive holy grail caddis above it. Several drifts through where I knew there were fish produced nothing. So, I tried a trick I have used on pressured water in TN a lot with success, I lifted the flies (I think they call it the "Leisenrig Lift") to imitate bugs emerging towards the surface. Game. On. From that point on, I caught an obscene amount of fish. Nothing large, but the action was non-stop.





































I'd say roughly 65% of the fish came on the GC hare's ear, 35% on the caddis. I even tried a simple down-and-across swing of these flies and caught fish. I hooked one while my flies were dangling in the water and I was releasing another fish. As for why I couldn't fish downstream of the catch and keep section...










If you're going to the area, there is camping really close to the creek around the dam. We ended up staying at the Cumberland State Park Lodge, which was really nice. The lodge was less than 20 minutes driving from the creek and had stuff for the kiddo to do (playground, pool, mini golf, animals to watch).



















I'd definitely go back again. I'd prefer to hit it maybe in the fall or winter, mid-week, to avoid crowds. The beauty of fishing in the pouring rain was I did have the place to myself. If you're in the area, it's worth a stop. There are big fish in there, hopefully I can go back and tangle with one someday.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Have you ever fished the Cumberland below the dam? LOVE that stretch of river.....I keep looking for land down there with access.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rooster said:


> Have you ever fished the Cumberland below the dam? LOVE that stretch of river.....I keep looking for land down there with access.


I have not, this was my first ever trip in the area. I've read a lot about the Cumberland, though. I just had a few hours to fish and hit Hatchery Creek.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been through Kentucky once. Twice really, on the way to and from Memphis. I kinda want a custom Hatfield banjo. Which are made in Kentucky.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice! 
rooster is right though... Fishing directly beneath Wolf Creek Dam right at the launch/access is really great troutfishing, As well as stripers, big Skip jacks, gar, smallmouth, largemouth, Crappie..
My parents have a cabin on Cumberland that is about 45 minutes away from the Wolf Creek Dam… I usually reserve one day each time I go down to the cabin and fish below the dam


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I sometimes go down for the day by myself and float the horseshoe.....drop the kayak, drive to the take-out, and it is only about a 10-15 minute walk back....half day float and very productive stretch with some MONSTER browns. Last time there, had a small rainbow hooked, and it got smashed by a striper. Also have caught walleye on that float.


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Charted a guide and caught a 30lb striper between Burkesville and the dam. It is beautiful country and the water can get very skinny real quick depending upon the output at the dam. Water that we passed through in the morning traveling up river was barely navigable floating back down.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pics-thanks for sharing. Nice deer down in Kentuck too.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice pics-thanks for sharing. Nice deer down in Kentuck too.


I put the stalk on this one near the parking lot at the Lake Cumberland Lodge. I did the old "pretend to just be walking to the car" trick and got within 12-15 yards of him.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

It is amazing if you don't look at them with both eyes, how close you can get. 
Kind of like scoping our ladies.

Rickerd


----------

